# "Limnophila sp. Belem"



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

How did this trade name get started? There aren't any Limnophila from South America! Got a monograph of the genus right here...


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Whats the correct name for it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Don't know. Only that it's not from South America.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea...what does a person call it for the time being while it's being identified? Same with cabomba belem which I'm sure is another trade name


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

At least Cabombas are native to South America, so it's possible that the Cabomba "Belem" (a creeping red one, I know it only from photos) has been collected in the area around Belém in Brazil - but is there any reliable information? Don't know.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cavan, there was a topic on flowgrow.de about a Limnophila that's traded in Asia as "L. aromatica" and apparently only little different from the "Belem". Opposite leaves with similar blotchy color. Of course, no info about its provenance... 
http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-besondere-wasserpflanzen/welche-limnophila-t35087.html


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Lol. Been circulating as the wrong name.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> Cavan, there was a topic on flowgrow.de about a Limnophila that's traded in Asia as "L. aromatica" and apparently only little different from the "Belem". Opposite leaves with similar blotchy color. Of course, no info about its provenance...
> http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-besondere-wasserpflanzen/welche-limnophila-t35087.html


A recent and updated monograph of the genus would be super nice. But none exists aside from the one by Philcox in 1971. It isn't hard to flower them, but getting the right information on which to make a determination is difficult.

For now we are stuck with these unhelpful trade names that are complete nonsense.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Limnophila sp. pseudo-Belem?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think every change of commonly used non-scientific epitheta such as "Belem" causes even more confusion. Also valid scientific names such als Lilaeopsis chinensis may be misleading by their literal meaning. As well as Guinea pigs are neither pigs nor come they from Guinea.

@Cavan: also flowering L. "Belem" can't be IDed with the key in Philcox? (I haven't that paper yet)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> @Cavan: also flowering L. "Belem" can't be IDed with the key in Philcox? (I haven't that paper yet)


I can try if I get some material.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, I've mistakenly assumed that you've already gotten flowering material of the plant, sorry!


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

I can send you some cavan if you want to pay shipping


----------

